# South Jetty - HBSP



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

We'll be heading to the south jetty this morning, I'll let you all know you it goes.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

1CarolinaFisher said:


> We'll be heading to the south jetty this morning, I'll let you all know you it goes.


Good....I'm going to be hitting the jetty hard this week starting Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

We were able to come out with a 15" speck. Bunch of little black bass to get through. Saw some other guys catching black drum and specks all around keeper size. No bait running through had to go near thE creek to find some. We got our speck on cut mullet. Others were getting lucky on shrimp. Some blues were pulled out on artificials. Pretty slow day. Today we're hitting the surf. So far, we've gotten a nice whiting and a bunch of blues all on squid shrimp and mullet.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Some of the catch


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

The wind picked up today and roiled the water a bit at the jetty. The result? The bite was good for drum. Fellow Hokie Alex joined me and between us we hooked up with 8 keeper drum at the bottom of the tide. Others around us picked up drum, with a couple of nice trout coming out as well. Pics will follow tomorrow when I clean the fish. After all, if there are no pics, then it didn't happen.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Bout time!!!! Andy idea what the trout came on?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Two came on live shrimp under a popping cork, the other, oddly enough, on a piece of cut shrimp.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Yesterday's haul..... 17" to 20.5". It's amazing to me how much larger a fish is when it's only 3.5" bigger than another.


----------



## ROWDY ROD (Jul 25, 2017)

Not bad, not bad at all.....


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice haul.


----------



## 1CarolinaFisher (Jul 11, 2017)

Way to go Robb always good seeing a good haul.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

thx, may get a chance to get out there this week.... fingers crossed


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

My nephew's coming to town to visit & go fishing....we'll likely be out there on Saturday.


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Hey robb, What bait were you using? Also I'm assuming you were fishing on the bottom further out from the rocks or were you fishing close to the rocks. I'm going to try and get out to the south jetties sunday if the weather holds and just wasn't sure what to fish for at this time of the year. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Garth? said:


> Hey robb, What bait were you using? Also I'm assuming you were fishing on the bottom further out from the rocks or were you fishing close to the rocks. I'm going to try and get out to the south jetties sunday if the weather holds and just wasn't sure what to fish for at this time of the year. Thanks for the help.


I used whole, head on shrimp on a 4/0 hook. I also tied a thread through the eye of the hook and wrapped the shrimp tightly to help it stay in place and resist little bait stealers. 6 oz. weight, out at the end, just beyond the rocks.


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Was it fresh shrimp or was it something frozen from the store?


----------



## Garth? (Mar 9, 2014)

Also thanks for the info there captain. I'll have to see if I have anything big enough to catch some monsters


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Garth? said:


> Was it fresh shrimp or was it something frozen from the store?


Frozen brined whole shrimp from the Murrell's Inlet Outpost.


----------

